# LMDC Merit



## Mehrun (Sep 14, 2014)

i hv an aggregate of 68% can I get admission in lmdc , fmh , rashid latif ?? plz guide me ??


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

No chances in LMDC's MBBS, BDS, maybe yes. Same goes for FMH.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Mehrun said:


> i hv an aggregate of 68% can I get admission in lmdc , fmh , rashid latif ?? plz guide me ??


Dnt lose heart... Try in amna anayat, continental, Yusra, ..But also apply in Rashid latif, central park and akhtar saeed...Apply in all college


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

akhar saeed ka merit kya tha last year?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Merit list of Akhtar Saeed is available online, search for it.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> akhar saeed ka merit kya tha last year?


 it was 74. something


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

wt is the dsadvntag of nt being rcgnized by uhs?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

baby doll said:


> wt is the dsadvntag of nt being rcgnized by uhs?


If its not recognized by PMDC,
Thts the major problem,

Then ur not allowed to work in the country without taking the licensing exam.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

my aggregate is 73% ..wat are my chances in lmdc and fmh in bds ?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> my aggregate is 73% ..wat are my chances in lmdc and fmh in bds ?


Good chances in both.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

What are my chances if mine is 77.8......


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

aneyk said:


> What are my chances if mine is 77.8......


Good chances for BDS in CMH, LMDC and FMH.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

BDS in FM and lmdc???but I want to do MBBS????


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

I have 74 .5% can i get admission in mbbs here??


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Good chances in both.


what if i get in both of them ? which one should i choose ? is lmdc good ?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> what if i get in both of them ? which one should i choose ? is lmdc good ?


Yep LMDC's better in my opinion.


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

with an aggregate of 76%.what are the chances for MBBS in LMDC?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

momina.aatif said:


> with an aggregate of 76%.what are the chances for MBBS in LMDC?


 Low chances..But apply there and do very well in interview


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Yep LMDC's better in my opinion.


really? i heard FMH is good :/ and plese tell me is there any chance i could get in CMH too ? ..which else is good medical college for BDS ?..


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

tips abt akhter saeed test??? feeling cnfused







. . . r test k mrks agregat me kese add hty hn? brh jta hy agregat?


----------



## Raja Junaid (Sep 30, 2014)

i have 73% marks in matric 70% marks in fsc but 43% marks in uhs can i got admission in any punjab private medical college


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> really? i heard FMH is good :/ and plese tell me is there any chance i could get in CMH too ? ..which else is good medical college for BDS ?..


FMH is good but not better than LMDC for BDS, and CMH, no chance in CMH :/


----------



## kanz2503 (Sep 29, 2014)

Can someone tell me about lmdc admission? When is the last date? How much is thr prospectus for?
I have been calling them since yesterday but their number is busy :/


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

kanz2503 said:


> Can someone tell me about lmdc admission? When is the last date? How much is thr prospectus for?
> I have been calling them since yesterday but their number is busy :/


The prospectus is of Rs. 2500/- and it is available, no idea about last date but the entire process will be carried out in this month.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

kanz2503 said:


> Can someone tell me about lmdc admission? When is the last date? How much is thr prospectus for?
> I have been calling them since yesterday but their number is busy :/


Last date is 10 novemner


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> FMH is good but not better than LMDC for BDS, and CMH, no chance in CMH :/


what if i do have a refernce in CMH ?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> what if i do have a refernce in CMH ?


 magnifique!

Why the worries then?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> what if i do have a refernce in CMH ?


I am not sure about that, I've got no idea that having a reference in CMH matters or not but you should try.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Crypt said:


> magnifique!
> 
> Why the worries then?


i read that cmh is among those colleges which are bring warned of having non functional hospital so i was worried about it ..:/ but wherever i see they are saying CMH is the best among all of them in lahore ..my family is saying if ou get on merit in FMH then go for it ..:/ so want suggestions

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I am not sure about that, I've got no idea that having a reference in CMH matters or not but you should try.


hmm i ll try for sure ..


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> i read that cmh is among those colleges which are bring warned of having non functional hospital so i was worried about it ..:/ but wherever i see they are saying CMH is the best among all of them in lahore ..my family is saying if ou get on merit in FMH then go for it ..:/ so want suggestions
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


LMDC, FMH, CMH, all equal for me, if you get in any of these, it'd be great


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Raja Junaid said:


> i have 73% marks in matric 70% marks in fsc but 43% marks in uhs can i got admission in any punjab private medical college


Try to improve your MCAT and Fsc scores.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> i read that cmh is among those colleges which are bring warned of having non functional hospital so i was worried about it ..:/ but wherever i see they are saying CMH is the best among all of them in lahore ..my family is saying if ou get on merit in FMH then go for it ..:/ so want suggestions
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


If u CAN bend the rules a little to get into cmh,
Do it.

Dont pass it up,

U mite regret it.

It's different 'hearing' about a non-functional hospital and then actually having seen it as being completely non-functional,

Its not.

Its just army personnel confined,

Doesn't make it non-functional,
Just ....deluxe..

They don't allow amateur management of patients by learning students.
Thats the problem,

And PMDC has a problem with that.

That was me,
Im sure CMH students wud disagree with pmdc here as well.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Crypt said:


> If u CAN bend the rules a little to get into cmh,
> Do it.
> 
> Dont pass it up,
> ...


What about Shifa? Do they allow the learning students to deal with patients? It's one of my biggest concerns (of course I'll still be grateful if I get in)


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

RobinAV said:


> What about Shifa? Do they allow the learning students to deal with patients? It's one of my biggest concerns (of course I'll still be grateful if I get in)


Shifa has never been reported to have any such problems.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Crypt said:


> If u CAN bend the rules a little to get into cmh,
> Do it.
> 
> Dont pass it up,
> ...


what should i do if i get in LMDC and FMH ?..am i supposed to choose CMH only?

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> If u CAN bend the rules a little to get into cmh,
> Do it.
> 
> Dont pass it up,
> ...


as far as practice is concerned which is best ? as I THINK that this is really important for us medical students?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> what should i do if i get in LMDC and FMH ?..am i supposed to choose CMH only?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Are you interested in BDS in these colleges,?

For MBBS
clinical years and the rest,
Id suggest LMDC.

But if you are considering BDS,
And CAN get into CMH,
Go for the best.

LMDC and FMH pretty much hold a tie here under CMH.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> what should i do if i get in LMDC and FMH ?..am i supposed to choose CMH only?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


For BDS it is LMDC all the way, for MBBS it's like CMH and Shalamar above LMDC and FMH.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

haha you both are having different opinions :/ i m CONFUSED !:?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> haha you both are having different opinions :/ i m CONFUSED !:?


The choice is yours at the end


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> The choice is yours at the end


I wanted to know about all these colleges .. at least if we are going to pay i think we should opt for the best  and if people who are experienced will tell me maybe i get more help  thank u at least i m happy that wherever i have applied yet are good ! Lets see..It depends on admission


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> I wanted to know about all these colleges .. at least if we are going to pay i think we should opt for the best  and if people who are experienced will tell me maybe i get more help  thank u at least i m happy that wherever i have applied yet are good ! Lets see..It depends on admission


Best of luck


----------



## mzain109 (Sep 20, 2014)

kanz2503 said:


> Can someone tell me about lmdc admission? When is the last date? How much is thr prospectus for?
> I have been calling them since yesterday but their number is busy :/


last date to submit application is 10 november


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

What is the Last date to apply in LMDC?


----------

